# Apple drops Java



## cleo (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a article in the Huff Post Tech... about a problem with Java after experts warn
Mac users on its Security.. My question is ... do i get rid of java?..is there a real security
problem?..And will i have a problem getting into certain websites without using java?
 Thank you for any information... This article was found on aol news page and from Reuters
if that helps any...oct 20th 2012..


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 21, 2012)

The only person who can answer most of your questions - is you...
Currently, java has some security issues, which may or may not affect you directly.
My view is - if you need java, use it. If you don't need java, then get rid of it. Your browser will then remind you (by means of a "missing plug-in" message - or something similar) if you actually do need java. So, it depends on which sites you use.
There are also a few apps that are java apps, but relatively uncommon, I think.
You may find out that you can get by without Java completely.


----------



## sgould (Oct 21, 2012)

I turned off Java a few month back when the scare was first mentioned.  I've never been asked to enable it on any of the dozens of websites I visit.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2012)

Same here. Even disabled it in my Safari web browser.


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2012)

I have had java (not javascript) disabled for more than 2 years and have never been told I needed it for anything that I was interested in. In Safari, Flash is turned off too and i just use firefox or chrome for flash stuff (about 1/3 of the videos I want to see), then close it when I'm done.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 25, 2012)

I keep it installed, but I have all my browsers set to only run plugins on demand. If I just click a link to a Java applet, it won't load.

I still need Java for desktop apps, so I won't uninstall it, but on the web I can't remember the last time I used it.


----------

